# question for the fellow  d800 owners, formatting..



## osirus (Jul 6, 2012)

so the 2 button format on the d800
how do you change what card it formats?

i want to format both cards, so i do the 2 button format and it does the cf card, but doesn't touch the sd card, i can see on the lcd display there is a little arrow beside the cf.
how can i get this to erase the sd card?
i cant figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rear wheel! Hit the format buttons... when it shows the cards, thumb the rear wheel to the other card. Typical Nikon setup on this... I am assuming you haven't had a dual card body before this?


----------



## orb9220 (Jul 6, 2012)

_"i cant figure it out for the life of me"                         _

Isn't that where the manual comes in handy?

Not being sarcastic or mean about it. But kept my manual handy and read small bite size chunks of it many times daily over course of months to absorb the info. Or looking something up in the index. Would be faster than the time to post and wait for replies here?
.


----------



## chris (Jul 6, 2012)

RTFM page 32


----------

